

Did you make ANY money from your side projects this year? How to do your taxes - cvshane
http://www.sideprojectprofit.com/declare-side-project-income-tax-return/

======
cvshane
DISCLAIMER: I am not a tax professional and am not giving out legal advice.
What follows is my personal experience, and I am not suggesting you follow
exactly. Let it only serve as an example, as you should always consult a
professional yourself.

